# Why do we do, what we do? By Me.



## Polaris425

Mud-Riding: _"The only cure for this addiction, is to FEED it"_ - Websy

A very true statement. It's just like a drug, you do it once and the only way to extenguish the need, is to do it again and again.... To get that addrenalin high... That rush... The feeling... Even if the obstacle is not overtaken, the feeling of Attemping the deepest mud hole is just as satisfying.

You have to push it farther each time, going even deeper... Cross the middle of the pond this time, hit every mudhole on the trail not just the ones you can see the bottom of. RIDE across it, BEFORE you walk across it . See if you can make it in 2wd first! Can I water wheelie sitting backwards on the front rack? Are my friends brave enough to follow me through this one?

It's an art & a science really.... Knowing when to give it throttle, how much to give, when Not to give it any throttle, which way to lean, keeping good balance... If you lean left, she'll walk to the right. These things cross your mind constantly. I'm half way through this hole now.. Do I need to use the front diff lock, or is it going pull thru on its own? Did I remember to put fresh sealent on electrical connections before we left??? Hope I rememberd to put fresh silicon around the airbox lid!

If at any time you become, temporarily immobile, are your friends going to jump in and help? Yes, that is the measure of a true bond between mud-brothers(sisters). The first to bail off in the hole to help you out, he(she) is the one you can count on. Who is ready with the rope/winch? Just incase.... Who jumped in the waist deep creek without waders on, even though the water temp cant be any higher than 60* today.... Yes, this is the bond you must form with your fellow riders. 

When you start to get excited just by seeing others photos or hearing about their adventures, you know you have the addiction to it's fullest extent. 

Yet, when it's all said and done, isn't it just as much about the people you've met, the friends you've made, the influences you might have on younger(or new) riders. Talking with people from all over the WORLD who have the same addiction, discussing how in many ways your riding stlyes are the same, but equally as different. Teaching your kids the right way and wrong way to ride. Tread as lightly as possible young riders(pick up your trash!). It's a Family outing, something Everyone can enjoy! From grampaw, all the way down to the little tikes on their mini-wheelers. These truely are the most important aspects of our addiction.

This addiction, it's forever. It's in my blood. Mud In My Blood.... Is it in yours? 

www.MudInMyBlood.com
www.MudInMyBlood.net


----------



## phreebsd

i want milk.


----------



## josh13

:agreed:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DjScrimm

Perfecto... good piece of work there!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

josh13 said:


> :agreed:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





DjScrimm said:


> Perfecto... good piece of work there!:rockn:


 
thanks guys!! I just felt the need for some moo juice!!


----------



## KMKjr

Very well stated.

Just add my reason:

To get away from the wife and kids for a few hours every Friday night.


----------



## lilbigtonka

polaris you pretty much summed it up lol


----------



## phreebsd

My wife says im obsessed. I feel it is just that.


----------



## KMKjr

My wife does not talk to me much about it....lol


----------



## TX4PLAY

Awesome .....right on spot!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I like it!!! Well said!!! lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn:Once again you out did yourself:rockn:


----------



## jaxamillion04

I HAD A TEAR IN MY EYE. :rockn: WHERES THE MUD!!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Hopefully in your blood!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I have had the shakes for the last 4 weeks and I will get to go and play tomorrow evening.. It rained all day today and is going to rain all day tomorrow so it should be good and sloppy. I will try to get pics.


----------



## Polaris425

my boss always says, _"If it's stupid and it works, it ain't stupid!"_


----------



## Metal Man

Very cool Polaris425. I liked it.:first:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

my parents always say im addicted. i need to show this to them. then they will understand lol. nice thread:rockn:


----------



## TorkMonster

KMKjr said:


> My wife does not talk to me much about it....lol


:haha:
Mine will talk to me about it, she just wont say anything about me doing it! 
Some things are best left alone.. LOL 
I think she is just afraid of what I will come home with next, so she lets me do these things!


----------



## Debo Brute

I can't ride by myself. The wife is just as hooked as I am. She wants her own brute.


----------



## TorkMonster

Yeah, mine likes riding.. But she's not as dedicated as me... 
She likes the Creek more than anything.... Thats really about my favorite pastime also....


----------



## Polaris425

found it! btt


----------



## sweeper

Glad you found it, this is the best way to describe wht we do


----------



## yiluss

Will leave this text to my wife, so she can understand that next week I will drive 8 hours to go to a massive event with aprox 150 atvs it is not a race is just a trail ride, it last 2 days and then another 8 hour drive to get home


----------



## yiluss

I almost forgot

Awesome work Polaris425 :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

for those of us who have bleed in a mud hole the mud is in our blood!


----------



## jctgumby

Debo Brute said:


> I can't ride by myself. The wife is just as hooked as I am. She wants her own brute.


:haha::haha::haha:

This is my problem too!!! If you can call it a "problem"


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Mine is the same. She wants to ride just as much as I do... well--- she likes to ride too. Lets put it that way.


----------



## phreebsd

yiluss said:


> Will leave this text to my wife, so she can understand that next week I will drive 8 hours to go to a massive event with aprox 150 atvs it is not a race is just a trail ride, it last 2 days and then another 8 hour drive to get home


 
enjoy it bro. i would love to camp and ride.

Somos de la raza!


----------



## yiluss

phreebsd said:


> enjoy it bro. i would love to camp and ride.
> 
> Somos de la raza!


Thanks bro, I see you can speak spanish, cool :fing02:

You are all welcome any time you wanna come here and ride with us, I know it´s a bit difficult because of the distance and the family but here is the invitation

I only seen pictures of the place we are going next week, I´ve never been there but it looks awesome in the pictures, hope it´s not only advertising haha, will post pictures when I come back

We will sleep in a cabin though, so after the long day riding you get a hot shower and a nice bed LOL well and of course some good BBQ and beers


----------



## phreebsd

sounds like a good place to go.
amenities other than the usual creature comforts are always a plus though i dont mind bathing in a creek


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bump for the new guys. Good stuff.


----------



## BigIzzy

GREAT BUMP bayou, and awsome work polaris, just amazing. Had someone ask me yesterday why I love riding deep and pushing hard, couldnt really explain it. This masterpiece is the perfect answer, and REALLY makes me wanna ride, almost makes a guy think a 2.5 hr flight home just too sit on my brute would be worth it. Really miss her, but am happy enough too be on here looking at what everyone else does. 

Thanks again polaris, bayou and EVERYONE on here, awsome forum, great brother/sister hood, and keep them pics comin PLEASE, for some thats our only fix right now!


----------



## Big D

Hey P, you outdid yourself.

Like many of you my friends/co-workers just can't understand why we spend so much time getting ready, driving to & from the site, playing in the mud, getting stuck, breaking stuff, coming home to wash and fix, only to do it all over again. They can't relate to the look in my eye when we've had 3 days of rain.

...and I'm not half as bad as most of you.

I'm fortunate that my guy and our kids all share the fun. The kids may not have found the passion yet, but I'm confident they will....they're still young.


----------



## drtj

I'm all tingly inside!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good one, i feel like i need to ride now. and it just got done raining about 5.2 inches worth the last few days because of a tropical storm. so lots of mud:rockn:


----------



## walker

my wife raises heck when i give her reciepts for parts and brute essentials.. but now madison is here she beggs me to riding.. now she wants a teryx lol..


----------



## gpinjason

This is awesome! that about sums it up... and my problem is i have an obsession with my Jeep, and i bought the 4 wheelers to kill the Jeep cravings in between wheelin trips... now i'm obsessed with the 4 wheelers as well!! I've got my wife pretty into the atvs also, so that's cool! she'll bail right off in after all of us...


----------



## rhelms

That sums things up nicely. People who dont ride think I'm an idiot for putting several thousand dollars worth of machinary through the abuse, maybe I am, but if your not into it you just can't understand it.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep!


----------



## 650Brute

Sumthin' about bailin' off in a hole on a $5000+ machine, and not _knowing_ for sure how it's gonna go,...... Man, I lOVE it.


----------



## tumbleweed

hi my name is tumbleweed and im a ........addict... there i said it feels good to admit it:rock-on:


----------



## gpinjason

bumpity bump because :mimbrules:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bump for the new guys and gals on the best site on the web.


----------



## 05fcpbrute

sure wish i could find a good girl in my neck of the woods that could get the addiction like i have it!! all around hear just say its stupid and a waste of money!! guse thats why i'm still single! lol!!


----------



## Big D

You're just not looking in the right places. I don't care where you live. There's gotta be a quad-loving girl out there for you. She just doesn't know it yet. 

I didn't know how much I'd like it until we went out and he had me take over while he was the passenger. Once I was in control of that kind of power....there was no turning back.


----------



## FABMAN

See it's good to let a girl drive!


----------



## Big D

Who's talking about driving? I said I was in control :lol:


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Who's talking about driving? I said I was in control :lol:


HA! :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bump for the newbs.


----------



## Rack High

It's all true...but my wife still doesn't get it!


----------



## nate944

nicley stated.
Going riding on saturday, just what i needed.


----------



## Rack High

My wife thinks the obsession is just plain a$$ CRAZY! I can't explain the passion side to her so I'll just wait until she catches the fever. Once the mud is in your blood, it doesn't want to leave.


----------



## gpinjason

bump for the newbies...


----------



## aandryiii

It is all true! And if yall's wives don't get it then they don't understand YOU as a person... Thats not good...


----------



## wobbles

well said P425 even for a bama fan lol j/k but u hit the nail on the head it is an addiction the glory of goin through something when somebody says u cant is like the glory of watchin ur team win a national championship so ive heard haha but it is great to just try and hit a huge hole not knowing what the future of that hole holds and even if u have to pulled outta that hole it is a great feeling knowin u tried better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all and the rush of success is matched by no other, crystal meth has nothin on mud ridin and if they outlaw mud ridin they will just turn us into outlaws but yeah im ramblin now great piece and keep em comin


----------



## blue beast

bump for the new folks


----------



## rowdy-outty

Polaris you should be a writer, That was amazing to read. I have been drag racing for 15+ years and some of my friends got into the muddin as long as 2 years ago. They begged me to go just once and i declined for a long time. After one trip I am addicted, I haven't raced in 2 months and dont care, I have a new love. I have Mud in my Blood!


----------



## Polaris425

thanks


----------



## Big D

I had to explain myself to someone today and thought of this so.....back to the top for Jon's masterpiece.


----------



## filthyredneck

Good bump D.... this is the first time I've seen this, and I must admit, Jon you hit it dead on brother. I couldnt have said it any better even if I tried. Definitely gonna have to show this to a few of my friends and co-workers as well as my gf.


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> Good bump D.... this is the first time I've seen this, and I must admit, Jon you hit it dead on brother. I couldnt have said it any better even if I tried. Definitely gonna have to show this to a few of my friends and co-workers as well as my gf.[/quot
> :agreed::mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## swampthing

I do it to test the load and cleaning capacity of local laundromat machines. LOL......and also what Jon said.


----------



## yard_dawg

got my a little teary eyed, darn good stuff, my wife has it as bad as i do


----------



## king05

good stuff polaris425. That's why i'm here to help get me through till i can go out and get my next "fix" of the mud. If only i can get my buds to get as addicted as i am. 
GOT MUD?


----------



## brutematt750

My fiancee loves it as much as I do, its a sad week up here with the snow and freezing temps but we'll just have to wait for the rivers to freeze.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bump for those who haven't read this. :mimbrules:


----------



## gpinjason

This should be a sticky... A reminder of why we're here... :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad

When you are down Pics of others enjoying the ride will bring you back. I use pics here as my screen saver. Addiction yes but no quitter. I remember blowing my first motor, I found inspiration and lots of help here and worked my way back to a running bike. Thanks MIMB.:headbang: Keep rockin!!!!


----------



## brute for mud

I have to wait until spring now for the good mud its all frozen and a few inches of snow


----------



## KidRock

I'm going to post that on facebook. lol


----------



## Polaris425

KidRock said:


> I'm going to post that on facebook. lol


It's already there...


----------



## KidRock

On my wall. lol


----------



## Polaris425

Long as I get credit


----------



## Offroadin89

you nailed it polaris! very well said!:mimbrules:


----------



## Big D

Bump.

After reading Southernboy's post I think he'd get a kick out of this.


----------



## Shrek

BUMP!!!! FOR NEWBIES




wobbles said:


> It is an addiction.... but it is great to just try and hit a huge hole not knowing what the future of that hole holds and even if u have to pulled outta that hole it is a great feeling knowin u tried....and the rush of success is matched by no other...and if they outlaw mud ridin they will just turn us into outlaws but yeah im ramblin now great piece and keep em comin


:agreed: there is one particular whole on my hunting lease that my old foreman couldn't climb out of and I haven't got the chance to ride those trails since I bought my brute (bec of hunting season.. caught trail riding during season and your kicked off the lease "forever") :bigeyes: but let me tell ya...:aargh4: I have not stopped thinking about that whole...

u guys know the kinda rut that you get thru it to the end AND CAN'T SEEM TO CLIMB OUT... then back up... doit again... then back up... y'all know what i mean :34: anyway may have to sneak a night ride just to see if i can climb it with my brute :33:

FUEL THE ADDICTION!!!!!


----------



## Butch

Hey I'm 47 and still crave it like a 10 year old. When I ride I never miss a puddle. I dont know what it is about the mud. My adult mind tells me its stupid but there is simple nothing that matches it. I run my own construction business with a lot of responsibility, but when I get on my Brute I turn into a kid again.


----------



## Big D

I hear you. I was out golfing with some friends and was the DD. I kept aiming for puddles with the golf cart. They know my hobby so they understood ....just shook their heads and laughed.


----------



## Guest

AMEN!!


----------



## Shrek

Bump for the newbies!!


----------



## DANNYRAY

Love this thread. 

Im 34 Y.O. and have 2 kids. My dad (much to his shigrin) started it all when I was a kid and we used to go 4-wheelin in his Jeep. Now he wonders where it came from...lol

My son loves getting dirty too and now has his own bike  (Im mailing in the form for his membership)

I get dirty every chance I get, and it IS like an addiction!!!

I love this site. Im a member of o couple of other sites and this is the only one I want to bring my Son in on. 

Its raining here, and my heart beats faster with each drop. over the next few days there will be MUD!!!


----------



## Polaris425

DANNYRAY said:


> I love this site. Im a member of o couple of other sites and this is the only one I want to bring my Son in on.


We try to keep it clean so you can keep bringing him here!


----------



## BAYOUBOY

Polaris425 said:


> We try to keep it clean so you can keep bringing him here!


SWEET! Thanks Polaris425! 

This site ROCKS! :headbang:

pretty cool place:147:


----------



## Eastexasmudder

This is my passion, my addiction, my wife likes to ride put doesnt understand the lift,tires and snorkle part of it. I tell her its all apart of the passion for the mud. My dad started my addiction in the ol'ford and im continuing it on my BRUTE!


----------



## wolf_36

My wife doesnt try to understand it but knows I'm addicted , all ways tells me better the wheeler than another woman ,, and as long as I let her off before the deep holes she's happy :33: well till she has to climb back on


----------



## Shrek

wolf_36 said:


> My wife doesnt try to understand it but knows I'm addicted , all ways tells me better the wheeler than another woman ,, and as long as I let her off before the deep holes she's happy :33: well till she has to climb back on


:haha::haha::haha: After my wife's (on 2-wheels) :bigok: Brute experiences with myself at the helm :aargh4: she rarely gets near my brute if I'm driving. On-the-other-hand she'll drive me around all day


----------



## blue beast

my wife dont have the diesese like i do but , after i bought mine i let her play in the mud and she wanted her own..so we went and bought her a suzuki, she said the brute throttle was too hard to push for extended periods of time...but she likes to ride when we can,but here in texas its been so dry that riding was put off all summer...hopefully we can have some good days during this winter to ride


----------



## wcs61

wolf_36 said:


> My wife doesnt try to understand it but knows I'm addicted , all ways tells me better the wheeler than another woman ,, and as long as I let her off before the deep holes she's happy :33: well till she has to climb back on


Sounds like your wife and mine are related. Mine's so timid she gets to ride by herself now. Sometimes I have to ride her bike through the rough stuff while she walks arouind. Knowing dang well the are rattle snakes in our riding area.
She knows all to well if it's a challange I, or my nephew, will be the one's to hit it. LOL my neighbor told me one day while riding and making new trails through saw briars..."I see now where David get's it from" meaning I'll make trails where others pass by. I use to be a lot worse but I sure would hate to strip gears or drown my Brute out now. I've mellowed out a tad and toned down the Brute a bit from what the previous owner had, but Bud talks to me on occasions.
It's a male thing every since we, everyone here were chaps on the schools play grounds- Gotta show how tough we are, who has the better bike as far as water, mud and pushing down tree's and ripping down vine's go.
Love it. Even so I gave up hunting since no ATV riding is allowed on the hunt lease. I'd rather be ripping up and down trails instead on sitting in a stand all day for nothing.


----------



## DANNYRAY

Soon as my wife took a ride on the brute she wanted her own... looking at a prarie 360 for her. She's caught the addiction too... I never thought that would happen...lol

If I can only win the teenage daughter to the mud my mission will be complete... 

Muh-ha-ha-ha-haaaa!!!


Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## muddaholic 09

after my wife rolled her dad honda down a big hill and broke her foot. and another time i told her one time that this is were my friend well ill tell u when we get to the top 
but we never made it.. so ahe dont like to ride with me that much, so she rides with her dad who by the way has dumped her more than i have and he has a sxs... needless to say she only likes to ride in the mud.. but i wish she was an addict like us.....


----------



## Big D

Give her time.


----------



## brute for mud

Because I'm addicted to mud and it's good for you


----------



## muddaholic 09

i hope it comes in time like u say big d.. i took my wife and lil girl on a picnick that envolved us mudding in the truck to get were i had planed.. the wife asked my lil girl are u having fun and then she asked her do u and daddy do this a lot and she said ya...but she just dont understand that mudding on my wheeler or in a truck is like crack to an adict..just hope my lil girl likes to mud..


----------



## teryxrider1979

I am in total agreement with everyone on this. I was in my office watching some videos, and all I kept hearing was, "that doesnt even look fun", to which I responded, "try it, then come talk to me. I am happy that I have finally found a woman that I can share the experience with, that alomost loves it as much as me.:rockn:


----------



## Big D

Get some pictures of her and post them here

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5192&highlight=women


----------



## DANNYRAY

Shes hooked!! I got her I got Her!!! lol

Thats My Girl!!!!


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Mud is very much an addiction. My Commander X was in its first mud race at 9 miles on the odometer. I have to laugh when people think we mud race for the money! Honestly money has nothing to do with why we race (not that there is much money to be had racing anyway). There are better ways to earn money than racing in the mud. No, you all hit it on the head. Mud riding and racing is an addiction that you must fead like any other addiction. That's what drives us to plunge in where others fear to go! If there is a twelve step plan for the mud addiction then all I can say is they can keep it! I love what we do! That's why we are here on MUD IN MY BLOOD!! Where all the real Mudders are!


----------



## Derek rhodes

My wife told me its like I have a mud disease and all my friends seem to catch it from me now all my friends r hooked my 5 year old daughter loves it anytime she's on with me all I hear is pop a wheelie daddy go through that hole daddy and like y'all said I guess it's in my blood cuz my 52 year old dad is still down to ride on his brute he's runin 31s with relocated radiator and snorkels and he ain't afraid to mash on it lol


----------



## Big D

Yeah, I'm beginning to think it's not only in the blood, but in the genes. My sons are starting to feel it too


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Awesome gettin the next generation of Mudders involved!


----------



## Big D

I was talking with someone about this the other day. He was smiling and nodding as he read this. 

Yup...he's got it too. :biggthumpup:


----------



## parkerexpress

Nice One Polaris425!


----------



## Stimpy

My son informed me the other day that I had to sale his 90cc Polaris because Santa Clause was bringing him that new green kawasaki that he sat on at the Kawi shop while I was getting a part. Lol poor boy don't know Santa is bringing him a rzr so he can share with little sis.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Stimpy said:


> My son informed me the other day that I had to sale his 90cc Polaris because Santa Clause was bringing him that new green kawasaki that he sat on at the Kawi shop while I was getting a part. Lol poor boy don't know Santa is bringing him a rzr so he can share with little sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!



Nice!!!


----------



## jctgumby

I can't believe this thread is 3 and 1/2 years old. It doesn't seem that it was that long ago that P425 posted it. Man we gettin' old around here, LoL!


----------



## Big D

Nah it's just that time flies when you're having fun! :fest30:
I refuse to admit that I'm getting old


----------



## Polaris425

Haha. We need to celebrate our 5th birthday for sure. Anyone know when it is?? Haha! Actually if you count since I started the website itself it's been 5 years this year.


----------



## Big D

...but your join date is Dec 2004 :thinking:

Is quad years kinda like dog years?


----------



## jctgumby

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Polaris425

Haha. That's when I built my very first website. It was free and crappy. Then in 07 I built the MIMB website. A real .com


----------



## gpinjason

bump.


----------



## duckincrazy92

My 3 year old nephew told his mama and daddy that Santa was bringing him a 4 wheeler and a truck and trailer to haul it on. Lol kids are a trip.


----------



## james53eric

That's great stuff polaris sums me to a t.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

Well I've been riding since I was about 5 & now I'm 31 & I still love it. It is an addiction that gets in your blood. When you can walk around at work & hear the gull muzzy pro howling in your head you know you've developed the addiction. My son had been with me since he was 4 & started out riding my 05 polaris 700 sportsman. When he got a lil older he started riding a 2 stroke alpha sports 90 cc & has now graduated to his last Christmas present of a 95 polaris trail boss 250 2x4, he loves it & he is now 9. I can't wait to take him on a west va trip where he can ride his own one in the future. My wife loves to ride as well when she gets the chance she has an 06 500 Honda foreman with a 2" hl lift kit & 27" laws. She will try/go through bout any hope you put in front of her. Our daughter is just a lil over a year lls & she has already been riding around the house with daddy on the brute. We have another boy on the way (the last one) he's due in June & I can't wait to get him into the fun of four wheeling as well. I guess before long ill have to sell some toys & get a teryex 4. I'm proud to say that Mud is definitely in our blood !!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddin country boy

really rearing to get out in the mud here soon yall!! i was told the piston return spring was bad in my 03 powerstroke was going bad any tips???


----------



## Lsu524

go to the truck forums and ask is my only advise. i have no idea. would love to help though.


----------



## Stimpy

Thought I'd add to this page a bit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

